# News from the wild cards at JPW



## jpwinc (Sep 19, 2008)

So you may realize that JPW is new to mountain buzz. So we just wanted to share with you some of the cool things we did in 2011. We appreciate you reading this, and as always, if there are any questions or comments you would like to make about anything you see on our web site, please scroll down to the bottom of any page, and click on the info email adress. I will be happy to reply. 

Stay tuned for more from JPW as we try to work in all the cool stuff we do into the buzz at Mountain Buzz.

Jacks or Better-News from the Wildcards at JPW-where buying river gear does not have to be a gamble.


----------



## eddy hopper (Sep 17, 2007)

Great to see you guys on the buzz. Thanks for (25 years?) of manufacturing all that fun river stuff you guys make.


----------



## MountainMedic (Apr 24, 2010)

I have never had a bad experience w/you guys! Nice to be able to buy a made in America boat & talk to the guy building your boat.


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

I guess I'm new too if you joined in 2008. Subtract the time I was passed out on Paco Grande!


----------

